# Google Maps Pokemon Challenge



## Mai (Apr 1, 2014)

It's here.

All the pokemon have been found already if you search around, obviously, but I've found scizor and sylveon myself.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't suppose this is available for the browser version of google maps?

My phone says it doesn't need to update, and I can't connect to the wi-fi with my ipod.
(I would try and try again but the wi-fi isn't available in my room and I don't want to spend too much time alone in a commons area fiddling with google maps)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 1, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> I don't suppose this is available for the browser version of google maps?
> 
> My phone says it doesn't need to update, and I can't connect to the wi-fi with my ipod.
> (I would try and try again but the wi-fi isn't available in my room and I don't want to spend too much time alone in a commons area fiddling with google maps)


I do not have a Smart Phone either, but nothing on the Browser either. Trust me, I tried...


----------



## Dar (Apr 4, 2014)

I managed to catch 57 Pokémon. Disappointing lack of Pokémon in Siberia.


----------



## Mai (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm at 99, and the challenge is still ongoing for me - it seems like it'll work as long as I don't update Maps, I suppose? Avoiding looking the pokemon I don't have, but wow, thinking of locations is getting hard.


----------

